# one of you, one of you



## ferny (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, I can hear you all putting on a voice like a demented English school girl and chanting "one of us, one of us". Eyes glowing because they're not used to being in daylight.

I now own, or will do after Christmas, the following. A Durst M605 (and a hell of a lot of other stuff in the boxes) and a Jobo Duolab.
In those boxes is paper. Some old and some new but even if it's on its last legs it's ideal to play with until I get used to things rather than wasting my money. Chemicals, some old and some not opened. A couple of thermometers. A few tubs. Lots of paper drums and an Ilford electric drum roller. Some developing tanks and reels. And lots of other bits and bobs I'm sure I'll find a use for over time.

What I need to do now is clear out the shed (full of car bits and old toys so eBay may be getting a bashing). Grab a cheap sink. Hook up some water to it and away I go. After I've made some covers for the windows and bought a safe light.


Ooo, and I even developed my own film a few weeks back. Now I'll be able to try developing C41 as well. AND I shot my Holga. Loading 120 onto reels is a right pain in the arse the first time you do it. Especially if you haven't tried in daylight.





















I've also been giving LOTS of paper, film and chemicals from a printing business. I can't find much about them but from what I gather they're UV sensitive and used for making plates. One box of paper and film must be over a meter square. Anyone got any info on those? I can grab their names and numbers later when I go to the shed.


----------



## terri (Dec 18, 2006)

First reaction: You shot the Holga......?!?   :shock:    :drops dead in a faint: 


 




Second reaction: Why, you little.....I figured you'd dropped off the planet! :hug:: 

And look at you, buying all this cool stuff.....pretty!! Shiny!! :thumbup: Needs to be played with! 

I'm so happy to see you moving ahead with it, at last. Tell Terri every little thing, now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 18, 2006)

Who are you?  :scratch:


----------



## ferny (Dec 19, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Who are you?  :scratch:


The big bad woluf.


----------



## ferny (Dec 19, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> First reaction: You shot the Holga......?!?   :shock:    :drops dead in a faint:


Not only did I shoot it (the bastard was annoying so I had to take action), I also bought another.
 Saw it in a charity shop. Fully boxed, with tape and a thick(ish) book full of photos. It was dirt cheap AND a flash version.
It's up on my site but my host appears to be having database issues. I've also got the scanned negs from it up there as well. I've printed them off and making a Christmas present for my mum out of them.





> Second reaction: Why, you little.....I figured you'd dropped off the planet! :hug::


 Near enough to it.

I did e-mail you through your site a few weeks back.



> And look at you, buying all this cool stuff.....pretty!! Shiny!! :thumbup: Needs to be played with!
> 
> I'm so happy to see you moving ahead with it, at last. Tell Terri every little thing, now. :mrgreen:


"At last"??? Why, I'm so insulted I think I'm going to run off and cry.
And I thought you were my big sis? Now you're my aunt?  Where's Freud when you need him?


----------



## ferny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ahh, almsot forgot about these other papers, films and chemicals. Just took down the info.

TypoClair TC - Contact Film - 66cm x 61 m (yes, meters)

FujiFilm - DU-150WP - Duplicating film - 50cm x 66 cm

MC Imaging - Roomlight Contact Paper - 50cm x 55cm

MC Imaging - Roomlight Duplicating Paper - 50 x 55cm

Kodak - Contact 2000 Film - 72cm x 86cm

Star Devloper - 5 litres

Star Fixer - 5 litres



Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## terri (Dec 19, 2006)

ferny said:
			
		

> Not only did I shoot it (the bastard was annoying so I had to take action), I also bought another.
> Saw it in a charity shop. Fully boxed, with tape and a thick(ish) book full of photos. It was dirt cheap AND a flash version.
> It's up on my site but my host appears to be having database issues. I've also got the scanned negs from it up there as well. I've printed them off and making a Christmas present for my mum out of them.
> 
> ...


I just moved my site to a new host, it might be sitting on the former webmail account. I would do the migration right when you decide to send me a shout. :blushing: I'll dig in there and find it! 

I'm big sis, aunty Terri, head *****....whatever you want me to be. I wear a lotta hats, I tell you. :mrgreen: 

:waits expectantly for the Holga shots:


----------



## terri (Dec 19, 2006)

ferny said:
			
		

> Ahh, almsot forgot about these other papers, films and chemicals. Just took down the info.
> 
> TypoClair TC - Contact Film - 66cm x 61 m (yes, meters)
> 
> ...


Nope. Why couldn't you have bought normal stuff??  

Someone else might have to weigh in here. Although it sounds like you're set up to some LF contact printing, but that's a wild guess. I've not heard of "Star" brands, but that's a lot, so here's hoping it's good stuff.


----------



## ferny (Dec 19, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> I just moved my site to a new host, it might be sitting on the former webmail account. I would do the migration right when you decide to send me a shout. :blushing: I'll dig in there and find it!


 I also managed to lose all my e-mails and address (some important ones as well) a while back when this computer crashed. Well, I was actually instaling the HDD into a new computer and backed everything up and then the HDD died. Got a new one and everything was put back on it. Except all my stuff for some reason and I was the one doing the job. 



> :waits expectantly for the Holga shots:


They're just scanned negs using a flat bed scanner. And they're test shots. My site was working earlier but now it's dodo'd.



> Nope. Why couldn't you have bought normal stuff??
> 
> Someone else might have to weigh in here. Although it sounds like you're set up to some LF contact printing, but that's a wild guess. I've not heard of "Star" brands, but that's a lot, so here's hoping it's good stuff.


 I never bought it, it was given to me. 
A printing company used to develop their own film when they made plates from negatives but now they no longer do. I think they've gone digital or something. So I got all the stuff they didn't need bar the big machine.

I _think_ it's to do with lithoplate. But don't hold me to that as I'm still researching it. It is all UV sensitive from what Ican make out. Which points to that.

I may be able to use it, I may not. Doesn't hurt to try though.

It's not by "star", but it's packaged as "star developer" etc. I forget who makes it. I did find their site but as they only deal with businesses they had a very simple and useless website.

What's LF contact printing?





> 61.0cm x 61m, I7 $1
> Film Data Base \ RapidAccess Contact \ TypoClair Contact TCm \ 61.0cm x 61m, I7 $1 \
> TypoClair Contact TCm
> 61.0cm x 61m, I7 $1
> ...


http://www.typon.ch/index.cfm/fuseaction/show/path/1-1839-1842-1033-1110-1474-1976
That's the 61 metres of contact film.






> UV senstive contact film suitible for making originals from halftone screening and line positive film
> 
> High quality rapid access system
> Hight technology rapi access system
> Lith processing


 http://www.fujifilm.com/products/graphic/brochures/pdf/GASystem.pdf
The FuljiFilm stuff





> Contact 2000 Film
> 
> Contact and duplicating films and papers for use with virtually any safelight and a wide range of contact exposing conditions. Easy processing in Kodak RA2000 Chemicals or other rapid-access chemicals. Kodak Contact 2000 Films are coated on an antistatic support for antistatic properties under a wide range of humidity conditions, both before and after processing.
> 
> ...


 http://www.kpgraphics.com/eur/products/film/contact_2000.html
Kodak






> RAPID STAR Developer & Replenisher
> GRAPHIC ARTS CONCENTRATED LIQUID DEVELOPER AND REPLENISHER FOR
> FOURTH GENERATION HARD-DOT AND CONVENTIONAL RAPID ACCESS FILMS
> I. DESCRIPTION
> ...


 http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...Star+Developer+fixer&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=1 http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&ct...Z5ycS6f4WR-Wj9Xo=&sig2=uuRHaYFd-PhHEbrgepBK6A

The developer and fixer as I can't remember who makes it at the moment.

And I can't find the MC Imagine site either. It's got something to do with Mitsubishi.


----------



## Torus34 (Dec 20, 2006)

On loading 120 film -- free the film from the backing paper by ripping or cutting the tape so that the tape adhered to the film remains.  In other words, don't peel the tape from the film.

The tape-bearing edge of the film is now significantly stiffer and can more easily be inserted into the reel.


----------



## Don Simon (Dec 21, 2006)

/\
||

Good advice! I also found it incredibly difficult to get 120 film onto reels until I worked that one out. Personally I cut the tape just a little bit after the end of the film, then fold that tape over the film.


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2006)

I've seen the tape suggestion but I've also seen people say to make sure you take the tape off just in case it contaminates the chemicals.

The problem I had was that I'd never handled 120 film before. And the place where I loaded it onto the spiral wasn't ideal. I was propped up against me bed with a chair in front of me and my duvet covering everything. Got very hot and bothered and there was no room to do anything. Then I realised I had my sub on and that has a green light. :mrgreen: So I decided to go out, waste a roll of film and learn how to load it up in the light. Thinking back now I could have put the roll I was using into my tank and put the lid on. That way I wouldn't have worried about the light from opening my door ruining the film. 
Once I'd done it in the light I found it easy in the dark.

Still, it was better then when I put 35mm onto a reel for the first time. Cramped under the stairs with lots of light leaks. Never bothered the film though.


Right, looks like the site is working at last.

The first B&W I developed. Scanned negs.
http://www.blueyedmuffin.co.uk/arse/?p=13

My new toy.
http://www.blueyedmuffin.co.uk/arse/?p=14

Some of my scanned Holga negs. Like I said, theyr were just test shots to see what would happen. How good the camera was, find out about the leaks, get an idea of how strong the flash is (very strong!), etc.
http://www.blueyedmuffin.co.uk/gallery/index.php?gallery=./holga/scanned negatives


----------



## terri (Dec 22, 2006)

Your site is still taking forever to load. I think it hates the idea of people looking at it. :meh: 

I'll keep trying, though. I'm excited for ya! All these kewl new toys, and it sounds like you're really playing with them. This is great!!! :cheer:


----------



## Torus34 (Dec 22, 2006)

Leaving the tape on the film will not affect the chemicals.  My credentials?  BS Chem.


----------

